

Twitter interface and golden ratio - sayanee
http://mashable.com/2010/09/29/new-twitter-golden-ratio/

======
extension
I only see one golden ratio in that image, between the left and right columns,
and it's off by a bit. The second division relates to the screen height and
length of the tweet, which are not part of the design. The divisions after
that don't line up with anything.

~~~
fuzzix
I'm sure this has been posted here many times before, but I think it deserves
another airing:

<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm> \- Fibonacci Flim-Flam

